# Anxiety and IBS



## psychgirl823 (Jun 3, 2013)

I have been taking Bentyl 10mg 3 times a day for the last five days. I have finally started to feel somewhat normal and having normal solid bowel movements. But tonight I started to feel stomach cramps and it made my anxiety rise very quickly. I know that having the anxiety and thinking about it does not help, but I have difficulty calming myself down after my brain starts to go there. I have a lot of other stress going on in my life right now also. Does anyone have any advice or anything helpful to try.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Mindfulness meditation and other relaxation can help, but you usually do need to practice those quite a bit when you are a bit calmer before they make a big difference during an attack of high anxiety.

Finding something engaging to keep your mind busy on something other than the worryworryworry can help as well.


----------



## hairdid033002 (Jun 10, 2013)

Just got a perscription for this so I am hoping it will help me as well. I have noticed that If i am having an IBS episode ( i tend to not tell ppl) if I go and talk to someone or breath really deep it helps me. Most people dont even know that it's happening to me. I just talk about something very random and it gets my mind off of it.

I thought that all these years I only had anxiety but its anxiety and IBS. I know how you feel.. Its not fun and very hard to deal with.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Distraction is a wonderful tool!


----------



## arraywhite (Jun 26, 2013)

Get distracted, think about 'mind over matter' and tell DEMAND to yourself that you will not 'give in' to IBS. It has worked for me many times. Sometimes I think / I know it's all in the head. Just think about something else, calm yourself down, scold yourself silly and don't give up on controlling yourself.


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

I stop what I am doing,take a deep breath,relax myself as much as possible,and tell myself that I am in control.It helps to say it out loud but sometimes that isn't possible.It took a few weeks to start recognizing the feeling of axiety building.Once I learned this,it has become easier to keep myself together and keep my stomach from going crazy.I am on 20mg dicyclomine every six hours which is generic bentyl.All my meds for IBSD is listed below.


----------



## Dr. Dani (Jan 18, 2013)

Try the Healing Breath Technique-it works by stimulating your 'rest and digest' nerve in your diaphragm. Take a slow breath in throug your NOSE and expand your chest and belly for a count of 3. Then breath out through your MOUTH with a gentle 'haa' sound for a count of 7. This can turn of your anxiety pathways very fast, and you can use it anywhere

Hope this helps


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

Dr. Dani said:


> Try the Healing Breath Technique-it works by stimulating your 'rest and digest' nerve in your diaphragm. Take a slow breath in throug your NOSE and expand your chest and belly for a count of 3. Then breath out through your MOUTH with a gentle 'haa' sound for a count of 7. This can turn of your anxiety pathways very fast, and you can use it anywhere
> 
> Hope this helps


That is pretty much what I do.It's just hard for me to put it in words.


----------



## jellybelly72 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi, I suffer with with this also, as I became really uneasy as I would get an attack when I was out, and would have to rush home, this just built the anxiety more and more untill it happened every time! Imodium was the key for me, as I suffer with panic and anxiety disorder as well as M.E and IBS and it all got to much...

However the (Tapping) helped alot! it's called EFT "emotional freedom tenique" you can look this up on youtube, there are many free courses, and it works! Please don't under estimate it... you will get so used to it you will be able to tap it out without going through the motions :O) sorry about the pun!


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

jellybelly72 said:


> Hi, I suffer with with this also, as I became really uneasy as I would get an attack when I was out, and would have to rush home, this just built the anxiety more and more untill it happened every time! Imodium was the key for me, as I suffer with panic and anxiety disorder as well as M.E and IBS and it all got to much...
> 
> However the (Tapping) helped alot! it's called EFT "emotional freedom tenique" you can look this up on youtube, there are many free courses, and it works! Please don't under estimate it... you will get so used to it you will be able to tap it out without going through the motions
> 
> ...


Thanks.I will be one looking into this.The IBSD accidents have driven me to be a control freak when it comes to my surroundings.


----------



## Dr. Dani (Jan 18, 2013)

you can also add a mantra on your exhale, or just use the word 'one' to get an even deeper relaxation. It will get more and more powerful the more you do it too!


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

I feel kind of silly and a bit nutty doing the EFT thing.A few people have given me funny looks which makes me a little self conscious.I just started it this morn.I hope over time,it's worth it.I have never been easy to take subliminal messages or make behavioral changes.


----------



## Reed (Jul 13, 2013)

I get teeth chattering, shaking in my boots anxiety as well. Our brain and gut is intricately connected. There are a few messages I give myself that help. I think we're programmed to feel fear when we have pain. Pain generally indicates something is really wrong and the worse it is, the more "wrong" things are. But with IBS, pain is indicating that we need to shift positions, eat differently, stress less - but it is not signaling a life threatening condition (although God knows it sure feels that way).

Second, I tell myself to relax with each and every breath and I tell myself - "Feeling more and more relaxed with each and every breath. Just getting more and more deeply relaxed." If I can, I meditate. But during a full blown anxiety attack that's impossible. Distracting myself with a funny movie or anything that makes me smile or laugh helps a lot. And if I need to I reach out to my friends who have similar issues and they help talk me through it.

Finally, I tap in and check on my thoughts. Am I catastrophizing? Making the absolute worst of things? I'm SO good at that during a flare. I think it's never going to end, it's going to "turn into" Crone's or cancer or a gallbladder attack. And then it goes down hill from there. If I check my thoughts against reality it can help.

EFT is also very useful.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

You could try seeing a therapist. They might be able to have your doctor prescribe xanax or ativan. I had some success from just seeing a therapist, but my anxiety attacks are back in full force as my ibs symptoms have been out of control these past months. I also have had luck with xanax. I have ativan now, but I don't notice it working as well as xanax.


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

Sometimes when I need to relax myself and breathe slower, i say in my head "breathe" as i inhale and "relax" as i exhale. I focus on those words and breathing at a slow, normal pace. it really helps. Anxiety makes my flares so much worse, especially if im traveling and can't get to the bathroom. All i keep thinking is "what if i have an accident?" over and over again and i visualize all the worst scenarios. But stopping that, breathing, and relaxing my stomach (as it tends to tense) helps a lot.


----------



## myibscure (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,

Anxiety, stress and other psychological responses can trigger IBS. One of the ways i managed this is by using 5 HTP. Relieving or curing IBS is never a single pill or diet etc. It is a whole system of works including physical and mental health amongst others. For more info pls visit my website or you can ask here at this post. Thanks.


----------

